# GSActivewear in San Jose



## blankie123 (Mar 19, 2011)

How the heck do you register at their site..they ask for a "Customer Number" ??

Can I register at their office in person?


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes you can they are awesome!!!!


----------



## jaysonA (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome Vendor! Quick Turn arounds!


----------

